# New DRE Medium Gunnison Dry Box w/Pad



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)

How long ago did you purchase it?


----------



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

River Finger said:


> How long ago did you purchase it?


are you joking?


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

riotthunder said:


> are you joking?


Chances are high that he/she is sarcastaposting.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

May consider brushing up on your sales / people skills - not exactly role-modeling the Nordstrom way.

Regardless of intent, easiest answer would have been - 2 weeks ago, have bill of sale / receipt if needed.

If I were in the market for said frame I’d happily spend the extra money just to avoid dealing with you given the response.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I’m amazed at the reading comprehension I see displayed on this site sometimes.

It’s almost without exception that when someone lists something for sale, including details of raft make, model, year, length, etc. Within the first 2-3 reply’s, someone comes along and asks a question for which the answers are in the original post. 

In this case, the original listing included very concise and complete information. The very first response inquires regarding the very information provided TWICE in the listing. Maybe it was joke about the fact that it was mentioned twice, but it’s an otherwise common phenomena.

Do people just read the title of the thread with bothering to read the content of the post? 

I just don’t get it.


----------



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

PDX Duck said:


> May consider brushing up on your sales / people skills - not exactly role-modeling the Nordstrom way.
> 
> Regardless of intent, easiest answer would have been - 2 weeks ago, have bill of sale / receipt if needed.
> 
> If I were in the market for said frame I’d happily spend the extra money just to avoid dealing with you given the response.





PDX Duck said:


> May consider brushing up on your sales / people skills - not exactly role-modeling the Nordstrom way.
> 
> Regardless of intent, easiest answer would have been - 2 weeks ago, have bill of sale / receipt if needed.
> 
> If I were in the market for said frame I’d happily spend the extra money just to avoid dealing with you given the response.


"the nordstrom way" haha man i better brush up on my *forum *sales ethos


----------



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

riotthunder said:


> "the nordstrom way" haha man i better brush up on my *forum *sales ethos


one of the more hysterical things ive read


----------



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

PDX Duck said:


> May consider brushing up on your sales / people skills - not exactly role-modeling the Nordstrom way.
> 
> Regardless of intent, easiest answer would have been - 2 weeks ago, have bill of sale / receipt if needed.
> 
> If I were in the market for said frame I’d happily spend the extra money just to avoid dealing with you given the response.


you do realize we are buying/selling used rafting gear in an online internet forum. you also realize you are sitting, commenting on sale threads for which you have no interest in purchasing. get a life


----------



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

River Finger said:


> How long ago did you purchase it?


2 weeks ago. have receipt, message for sale. otherwise get lost


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Can’t respond, busy searching for life...


----------



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

riotthunder said:


> 2 weeks ago. have receipt, message for sale. otherwise get lost


I'm with you Riotthunder, I experience the same thing on Facebook market place too. It's even worse there because of that stupid auto message you can send "is this available?" We're not starting a business here, if me being polite to you makes or breaks you wanting to buy this thing, then kick rocks. I hope anyone who has ever suggested other wise stubs their pinky toes on coffee tables and their kids spill sugary drinks in the back seats of their cars.


----------

